# haydn Op 76 No. 1 1st mov



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Occasionally I delve into Haydn.
I discovered this string quartet recently, it's really pretty good.
For me the first movement has a strong Vivaldi influence.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Opus 76 is a landmark set of Haydn string quartets. They are all terrific!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arthro said:


> Occasionally I delve into Haydn.
> I discovered this string quartet recently, it's really pretty good.
> For me the first movement has a strong Vivaldi influence.


And please performed by the Alban Berg Quartet. 
Outstanding, capital O.


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

I haven't known of anyone else who is as partial to the 6th of that opus as me. It outclasses all the others by a sizable margarine to me.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

For me Haydns' complete Opus 76 kicks a**!!!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

If you're digging the Op. 76, no doubt you'd enjoy all of Haydn's quartet output. Might I highly recommend:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complete-String-Quartets-Box/dp/B001GVA7DW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1496924675&sr=8-2&keywords=haydn+string+quartets+complete


----------

